# Caulking below 40F



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I was hoping for a repeat of last year's late winter weather in New England but unfortunately it didn't happen. I'll finally have all the prep work complete for siding my house but now it's cold. The instructions on the tubes of caulk say not to apply in temperature less than 40F. Is there anything I can do or do I need to wait for spring to get the house sided. I'm hoping NE will be graced with a week or two of a warm winter.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

What kind of caulk is that? Wouldn't you use 100% silicone caulk with siding? According to GE, you can use that caulk in any temps down to zero.
Ron


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

And if you aren't using silicone, you could use a urethane based caulk, or at least something that is solvent based rather than latex. Contractors work all winter long, we just have to use products that work in the cold. That means avoiding anything latex.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Oct 31, 2007)

We used to keep the truck running all day in the north with the defroster on high and tubes of caulking spread all over the dashboard.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Chris Johnson said:


> We used to keep the truck running all day in the north with the defroster on high and tubes of caulking spread all over the dashboard.


Isn't the issue that the latex caulk can't cure below a certain temperature rather than the ease of installation. If it freezes before it cures the seal will fail prematurely and water will infiltrate where it shouldn't.
Ron


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

You're right, the directions on the tube do not specify a temperature range. I don't know where I got that from. This is the colored cault that is for pre-finished Hardie siding (OSI quad). 
It's not 100% silicon, 
the ingredient list is: mineral spirits, Xylene, Synthetic Rubber, Hyrdocarbon Resin, and Calcium carbonate.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Oct 31, 2007)

Ron6519 said:


> Isn't the issue that the latex caulk can't cure below a certain temperature rather than the ease of installation. If it freezes before it cures the seal will fail prematurely and water will infiltrate where it shouldn't.
> Ron


 
Doesn't matter which product you use, below 40F everything is difficult to get out of the tube, keep it all warm. But yes do not use latex, I won't even use it when the temp is warm out for an exterior, don't trust the stuff for the long haul


----------



## s0lidgr0und (Nov 24, 2007)

I work for GE Silicones. I see about a quarter million of those tubes of caulk a day. I have nightmares about caulk.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

OSI Quad is what we use year 'round. It will extrude and cure fine in cold weather. Its nice and smooth in hot weather and still works fine when it's below freezing. (Not like the old OSI SBR100 which was like a rock when it got down into the teen's.)


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

So Clutch, contact the company and ask them.
Ron


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks for setting me straight. The manufacturer's tech data says OSI Quad can be applied down to 20F.


----------



## leezarrd (Aug 12, 2007)

Our GE Silicone II.. 100% silicone says apply above 40 degrees. It does not say how long it needs to be above 40.
It is now 45 degrees, forecast sunny, high of 52 and getting down to 33 tonight. We have a high temp Master Flash for our chimney flue that we want to caulk onto our metal roof before the cold, wet weekend and wonder if we should chance it.... what do you think? Not sure where I can find any of that OSI Quad... we are in the boonies...


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Try Vulkum. Around here Lowe's has it, usually in several colors- white, limestone, grey, etc.
Maybe Geocel Proflex, or Geocel 2300 (i think)


----------



## leezarrd (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

